# Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays 2016



## Frederik Magle

I wish all members of Talk Classical a merry and happy Christmas! And to those who do not celebrate Christmas, I wish you happy holidays! 

All the best,
Frederik


----------



## Templeton

The same to you, Mr Magle and your family, as well as everybody else on the forum. Best wishes too, for 2017, and hope that all your dreams come true.


----------



## Guest

I like to thank Mr.Magle who makes it possible to be connected ,helas not always in a musical manner,whe are tuning all the time.
Best wishes for all the forum members.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Merry Christmas. Thanks for the wonderful music web forums.


----------



## DavidA

Happy Christmas to all and good listening in 2017


----------

